# CSM+B and shrimp?



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Anyone out there using CSM+B traces in a tank with shrimp in it? I've read that it has a higher Cu level than Flourish or TMG and I want to know if that should be a concern for the health of invertabrate life in the tank. I have hard water (15-20 dGH, 8-11 dKH) so I'm hoping that it wouldn't pose any problem.

Thanks.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been using CSM+B for several months on my 20g at a rate of 1/32tsp dry added directly to the tank each time I dose (three times a week). I have noticed no impact on the four Yamato that are in the tank.

On a side note, I just switched today to mixing 1Tbs of CSM+B with 500ml of H2O. I plan to add 5ml of this solution each time I dose, which I believe will be less than what I was previously adding.

I don't know about higher levels of dosing, but as long as you stay at or under what I have been dosing, I don't think you'll have any problems.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I have been dosing as much as 12ml daily of a stock solution made of 500ml water and ~24g CSM+B in 120gal tank with no untward effect on shrimp.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Actually, there was this one time when I added csm+b in to the tank and one of my amanos was really close to where I added the solution. After a minute or two, the amano started freaking out. It would start swimming in to different directions upside down and then bumping in to driftwoods and plants. Like, it didn't even land on the driftwood or plants. It just bumped itself and continued to swim. Finally it rested on some a plant and sat there for a few minutes and then disappeared in to a dense part of my tank. I never knew what happened after that, but ever since then, what I would do is first take out some water from the tank using a bowl, add the csm+b in to the bowl...mix it around making it more diluted and then add the water in the bowl back in to the tank in different areas. I'm hoping my amano won't freak out like that ever again.


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi,

I was using CSM+B extensively. My ammano shrimps couldn't care less,

Aviel.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I mega dose plantex and have had no issues with my shrimp.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Gomer said:


> I mega dose plantex and have had no issues with my shrimp.


What do you consider a mega dose?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Rob G said:


> What do you consider a mega dose?


A million X dose, of course! :lol:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

lol

6mL into my 20g ..and even more so since I add 3tbs/500mL instread of the normal 1tbs.


----------

